What is your review of Hyper-V? - nakivo
======
PaulHoule
I like it. It is a nice idea for the hypervisor to be a system service, that
way applications that need it can just hook on to it. (e.g. an android
emulator like Bluestacks, Docker, ...)

As it is, many virtualization tools that don't use Hyper-V can't be run when
you have Hyper-V enabled so you have to make a decision that you are going to
use it or not use it.

I remember having a hard time setting it up to use constant IP addresses on
the the internal ethernet with the GUI (say you want to put the IP address in
your ssh config) but when I used Powershell to set it up it was easy.

